

Formlabs Form 1 Teardown - iammaxus
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3110

======
Tloewald
Nice to see they got the job done. I ended up not participating in the
original kickstarter (money being tight at the time), so I'm waiting for them
to start retailing the devices.

~~~
krasin
They have started shipping printers as Kickstarter rewards and promise to ship
regular preorders in July 2013. July is not that far, so I have just ordered
one.

